# BUDAPEST.... Touristy stuff, but check it out! :)



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

The beautiful old branch of the university library






















Street randomness
































More of the Central Market hall











Kiraly Street is one of the main commercial streets in the old Jewish quarter. The whole area is full of interesting locales and shops. The main synagogue was closed when I tried to visit...hno:

































The Palace hotel and the famous New York Café. Why name such a European place after a city where interiors like this exist precisely to bring Europe to the New World? What goes around comes around, clearly... :lol:

















Andrassy Boulevard, Budapest's monumental avenue, is a showcase of palatial architecture, fancy shops and the Opera.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very interesting and impressive pics! kay:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

More of Andrassy Boulevard, a beautiful throroughfare and architectural showcase for the city. 





















Andrassy Boulevard features fancy shops and restaurants, but also casual cafés and friendly locales for students, if you keep walking past the Opera Building to the North. 

































Andrassy will lead you to Liberty Square, and the Museum of Fine Arts 













The museum of Fine Arts, currently undergoing major renovations. If a traveling exhibit featuring Treasures from the Budapest Museum arrives to your city, don't miss it! 





























The Budapest metro system is the second oldest in the world (after London's) but it was the first to run on electricity. Not many people outside Europe know how inventive and creative Hungarian scientists and artists are. I loved the older trains and the different atmosphere of the stations. 







Let's go back to the Liszt Academy, this time for an actual concert!

















And, in keeping with the Art Nouveau style, the beautiful Pesti Bigadó theatre and conference Center and its immediate area. 

















And finally, to Keleti Station. Bye Budapest!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

For an amazing closeup look at a large Budapest art nouveau building, you might want to visit the Decorative Arts Museum. A true gem!































A French-style branch of the city library









More buildings and details, including more Art Nouveau









































The Hungarian Academy of the Arts, another beautiful repository of great art. 















Cute cafés, traditional restaurants and independent shops are one of the underrated aspects of this beautiful city. 









The Inner City Parish Church and immediate area, righ by the start of the Elizabeth Bridge.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

wow! I'm utterly amazed by the show varied architecture like a neo-gothic, baroque and art nouveu..really a priceless gem.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Not starting a new thread since I may yet recover the photos Photobucket has blocked.. I guess it's true what they say about no free lunches! :lol:

The outside of the Applied Arts museum is almost as pretty as the interior

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr


Back on Andrássy Boulevard, the city's showcase boulevard. 

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

The Paris Department House, right on Andrássy, reopened only a few years ago as Alexandra, a large bookstore. Unfortunately, it closed last year. Unless you spoke Hungarian (a notoriously difficult language!) your main reason to stop by was the awesome café housed in the Lotz Hall, in the uppermost floor. It may be still be open even if the bookshop closed... but I do think you had to go through the bookstore. 

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Also on Andrássy, the House of Terror, devoted to the victims of the totalitariam communist regime, right where the secret police had its headquarters. This place is surprinsingly popular... to me at least. It's the only place where I saw a line of people to get in. Check out the portraits of victims along the outside wall. I understand that the Cold War looms large in many people's minds in the West, but I do think the interest in these particular historic episodes is disproportionate when you compare it with the rest of the incredible sights and heritage of this city. 

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

The elegant area around Freedom Square features some great, large buildings housing everything from TV stations and fancy restaurants to banks and the U.S. Embassy. I didn't realize those flat-looking art nouveau buildings with the plasticky, overdone restorations were the Embassy. When I was taking photos with my zoom lens, a couple of big guys in sunglasses and wearing those baggy, ill-fitting suits that U.S. law enforcement agents seem to favour, started to discreetly (they thought) follow me for a little while. I thought I was imagining it, but then, the next side street was closed to traffic, and sure enough, the stars and stripes beckoned... more like repelled, on this particular day... Time for a 180! :lol:

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Also near Freedom Square, the House of Hungarian Art Nouveau is a small museum with an exhibit on the local version of the early 20th Century movement. Hungary's version (_Szecesszio_) is probably second to the Catalonian's (_Modernisme_) one in terms of intensity and colourfulness.

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr


The Ethnography Museum, a wedding cake of a building with great, fancy decorations. I read that complaints about the use of the facilities for frequent, private functions (even during normal opening hours) were common. I guess having so many heritage buildings to maintain in these times of slimming cultural budgets calls for additional sources of income. Indeed, when I visited, lights were going up for some event. Definitely a fancy one!

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

City impressions

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## Koloman (Jan 3, 2017)

A M A Z I N G!


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Amazing indeed. The dining hall ceiling reminds me of the opera house interior. It's funny how your own experience kinda ties in with the theme of the terror museum. :cheers:


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*PEST*

Amazing architecture in central Pest

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*PARIS PASSAGE*

This commercial passage is a beautiful moorish art nouveau structure that will soon reopen as a nice hotel. I have to go back and see it all restored and shiny! 

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*PARLIAMENT*

This is Hungary's largest building. Walking around the river side of the buildings can take a while, but you can really appreciate the plethora of architecture details that the building possesses. The interior is not too shabby, either!

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

*CENTRAL PEST ARCHITECTURE*

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr

Budapest, Hungary by Alejandro, on Flickr


----------

